# Feeling better



## pie (Apr 7, 2006)

If a little empty. I am tired of losing pregnancies. I am tired of getting excited and telling everyone only to have to turn around to say, oh lost it again. It is tiresome. We are considering not trying anymore.

My ob says there is a chance it is something that could be treated but I just don't even know if I want to go there.

Anyway I am feeling healthy and the bleeding ceased a few days ago. I want to thank you for listening and all that. I hate talking about things of this nature so i will probably not post again in this forum. I am glad it is here though.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm glad you're feeling better. Would it be worth finding out if it's treatable? Even if you stop at one kid, at least you would know.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

mamapie,

I can understand how your feeling. After one miscarriage and a stillbirth I stoped telling people also. I've had 5 miscarriages, all very early. But, I still didn't tell people I was pregnant untill I was about 5-6 months along. That's just what worked for me.

You need to find what works for you and everyone here can respect that. I'm still so sorry about your lost babies and you'll be in my thoughts.

I'm glad your feeling better physically. Continue taking good care of yourself and remember what every you decide about future pregnancies it's the best decision for you. Nobody can make that decision for you.

I wish you gentleness as you travel down this path. Don't be afraid to PM me or post again in the future if you need to.


----------



## pie (Apr 7, 2006)

You are an angel, Ms. Mom, and I thank you for doing this for all of us.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Mamapie


----------

